# Buying a site subject to planning permission



## john017 (15 Feb 2012)

Am completely new to this, so trying to find out what is the process:
Do I need to contact the planning authorities with an actual house plan, and then get approval before any sale goes through ? 
I presume that this will cost me ? 
Is there typically a time limit on any planning approval ?
Could any approval be over-turned on appeals from any neighbouring houses ?
Is there anything else that I need to look out for ?
Would appreciate any help


----------



## john017 (15 Feb 2012)

Am completely new to this, so trying to find out what is the process:
Do I need to contact the planning authorities with an actual house plan, and then get approval before any sale goes through ? 
I presume that this will cost me ? 
Is there typically a time limit on any planning approval ?
Could any approval be over-turned on appeals from any neighbouring houses ?
Is there anything else that I need to look out for ?
Would appreciate any help


----------



## 44brendan (15 Feb 2012)

Find a good architect and ask him/her to advise you. You should'nt contemplate purchasing a site without this professional advice.


----------



## bluemac (15 Feb 2012)

You need detailed site drawings and detailed plans draw I expect this will take 3-6 months off an on to get it right and everything in it you have to do water tests and all sorts. you need an architect really.
so yes it will cost quite a lot but if you are buying a site you will have to do this anyway.

there is no garantee of planing permission but before you buy the site you will have full planning and appeals will have been dealt with.

planning takes about 3 months but they will then ask for more info which will be another 3 months then they may ask for more info after that.

Best thing you can do if you want to do it quick sit down with the local planner ask him what you can do, take some site pics in and example houses.. if you take on board what he says you will get it passed quicker.

My top tip is make sure all the hedge rows are kept cut back as if they cannot get line of site when they drive in and out the field you will be delayed by 3 months while you re submit your pictures after the work is done.

dont forget the local fees from the council (after planning is passed before you start building) as well mine were 3500 for roads etc, some counties charge up to 19k I believe


----------



## Runner1 (15 Feb 2012)

Hi John,
Do you own the site and are looking for planning permission before selling? Its not really clear from your post.
You will have to pay a fee for a planning application to be determined. You will need site plan, block plan, elevations, floor plans etc. There will be a time limit attached to any planning application approval being implemented (3 years in the UK, not sure about Ireland anymore, but the planning authority will be able to tell you). In Ireland there is a 3rd party right of appeal, be it from neighbours or anybody else, who could appeal the decision to An Bord Pleanala. If you give some more details may be able to advise further!
Runner1 (Planning Officer, currently working in UK)


----------



## john017 (16 Feb 2012)

Thanks for Reply.
It's a site that we would be looking to buy (advertised as subject to PP) to build on, and is bordered on either side by houses. If I understand correctly, I would have to get plans drawn up and submit for planning approval before I even think about making an offer for the site ? And even then, if I secure PP and buy the site, I would still be subjected to an appeal by neighbours ?


----------



## john017 (16 Feb 2012)

Thanks for this, its really helpful.
What bothers me is how/when I agree a deal/price with the site owner, if there's a long lead time in to getting PP before completing the purchase.
The price of the site is 120k, I plan to offer 80k, say we agree a price of 100k - do we exchange contracts subject to me getting PP so that he can't change his mind if he gets a better offer, while I'm waiting for PP before completing the purchase, or how does it work ?


----------



## john017 (16 Feb 2012)

What bothers me is how/when I agree a deal/price with the site owner, if  there's a long lead time in to getting PP before completing the  purchase.
The price of the site is 120k, I plan to offer 80k, say we agree a price  of 100k - do we exchange contracts subject to me getting PP so that he  can't change his mind if he gets a better offer, while I'm waiting for  PP before completing the purchase, or how does it work ?


----------



## higgs (9 Aug 2013)

Hi John,

Did you find out if you can exchange a contract subject to PP?  I would be interested in how you dealt with this.


----------

